# Mortise Machine with a router



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I recently came up with a new mortise machine for use with a router. This design is a little easier to build and like all my fixtures and lifts, very affordable with most items found in the box store.

I believe this is the most practical method and most affordable devise for cutting mortise joints. It's by far the fastest and easiest to set up.

The first picture shows the table made with MDF and T slots from 8020 Aluminum. The tees are stronger, thicker and if bought right less expensive. (eBay)

The second picture is the complete unit less the router. Watch the videos for real time examples with no editing. The second video shows the accuracy. Zero backlash and very easy to control. The machine also requires no locking devise. The last video shows a simple setup that would be used most with the machine. Please PM me if your interested.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJZe8e1BsX0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjpQr0XP3Co

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkecHDVldxA


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"Please PM me if your interested.".....

Hi Al, are you making these for sale???


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Should I?*



jw2170 said:


> "Please PM me if your interested.".....
> 
> Hi Al, are you making these for sale???


Well gee I don't know. I haven't posted in the classified section yet. I do sell things on eBay. Did you watch the videos? Short and to the point. No chance of boring someone to death. 

Its a great little machine. This one is my second new and improved version. It has one aspect about it that sets it apart from all the rest. Accuracy.

Al


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Al

Do your two tables simply have grooves cut in the MDF and ride on the T-track with gravity doing the trick?

Thanks - Denis Lock


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow!---?--- I've got a lot of pieces of 80/20 lying around. Some linear bearings , hmmmmm!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Another nicely done design, Al.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

denis lock said:


> Hi Al
> 
> Do your two tables simply have grooves cut in the MDF and ride on the T-track with gravity doing the trick?
> 
> Thanks - Denis Lock


The first time I saw this I didn't think it was a good idea. That was on the Greg Paolini design. He writes for fine woodworking. So I made a different version. Now with the "plan" I needed to trust the design and try it. It works great and so it goes. It's just that simple. In three years of use it hasn't shown signs of ware yet. I use paste wax and turpentine on the MDF.

The t slots are 8020 and they are recessed on both top and bottom just to give them a little extra support. Screwed to one side of course.

The best part of this machine has not been revealed. But its in the plan.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

64 ford said:


> Wow!---?--- I've got a lot of pieces of 80/20 lying around. Some linear bearings , hmmmmm!


Give it a try. My earlier models were made with 8020 linear bearings. They were over kill. It took about 6 or 7 full builds before I was ready to show it. On two machines, my router lift and mortise machine I have about 5 years of work and use to get it right. The plan is more than a drawing. It lays out a method required to get the accuracy.

Got lift?

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> Another nicely done design, Al.


Thanks for saying so Oliver. Im having a lot of fun with this fixture stuff lately. The wife is piling up the honey do list. But I keep telling her I'm busy.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*New improved vid dad.*

I put together a better more complete video. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7_HLdAvViE


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*New Video*

Im getting better at this. Not great, but better


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7_HLdAvViE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Thanks

Al


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Are you selling your plans on eBay for $15.00? I just saw something which looks just like this?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*You may be right*



coxhaus said:


> Are you selling your plans on eBay for $15.00? I just saw something which looks just like this?


One and the same.

Thanks for asking. 

Al


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Al

What do you mean by "plan"? Are you going to offer a set of plans for sale?

Regards

Denis Lock


----------

